# Most inexpensive lighting for 29 gallon?



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a new 29 gallon tank set up. It was the whole Aqueon kit, with the lid and the light and the filter, heater, the whole setup.

However, the lighting on this thing sucks so bad;

I have some dwarf hair grass in there that's languishing and turning yellow, and some other plants that are practically just stems. The Blue hygrow is doing somewhat ok, but it seems to be determined to grow, come what may.

I want to get rid of the light and get a new one. But I want more than one light because I want to try to grow a carpet of some type, and I'd like enough light to do that. I already have a diy co2 setup, but it seemed pointless right now because the lighting is so bad. From my readings, it seems the extra lighting causes a need for co2, and the lighting sucks.

It has organic potting mix capped with sand in there as well.

What are some ways I can set up lighting pretty easy enough to do a carpet in a 29 gallon?

Also, I have some guppies in there, and even if I do chuck that lid, I need something so they won't jump out.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

is the tank LED of hooded with just normal lights it its normal lights you can get 6500K 40watt daylight fluorescent light 3 pack at walmart that grows stuff great in its LED you can do the same thing and use a clip-on light(3$-10$) from home depot or a strip light(like 7$-20$) from home Depot i use the clip-on for my tank on a stand and the strip-light for the counter tank


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

i like using desk or clip on lamps with a compact florecent bulb thats 6500k, that you can focus the light in one area (id use a few for a 29g)


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> i like using desk or clip on lamps with a compact florecent bulb thats 6500k, that you can focus the light in one area (id use a few for a 29g)


Thank you I was trying to remember what they where called the clip on desk lamps


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

6500kelvin dfl bulbs 9-13 watt for low-medium (depending on height from substrate) or the higher wattage for high light or if lights are raised high up, can get a grocery store or home improvement store for $3-5 each. Clamp on work lamp from home improvement store for about $8 each. I have 3 on my 20g long (30" long) worked great. I originally hung mine from chains but not they're clamped to a shelf, you can also clamp them right on the tank. 
Look into dwarf hair grass, or maybe micro sword as an easy starter carpet.
For lid options you can make one from LExan polycarbonate, its at home depo and cheap.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What is your definition of "inexpensive?" Do you want to completely replace the lid with an LED or fluorescent light? Some leave their tanks open-topped but you can get a canopy for under $20 for a 29.

Finnex aren't cheap but they're plant-oriented. Current USA has a Plant+ light that I've considered but decided against because my plants are low-light (Anubias mostly).

Satellite Freshwater LED+ | Current-USA

Finnex Finnex FugeRAY Series


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Have a look at aquatraders. Some of the most affordable lighting.
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-s/22.htm


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for all of these suggestions. I have to look around and see what I can find.

I was thinking that if it was like, maaaaybe $50 or under, I might get a new lid if it can hold 2 lights.

The lid I have holds one 24 inch tube light.

I don't know what a canopy is. My husband might be open to LED.

I have two other 10 gallon tanks, and both of those have a clamp light with a 6500K bulb on it. It is clamped to the aquarium because I have no where else to clamp it. There are no lids on those tanks. The both have a betta in it each. One probably needs a lid, since it also has large mystery snails, and one of them got out yesterday. (She's never done that before. I think she got over-enthusiastic trying to find somewhere to lay eggs.)

I was unsure how to arrange a similar setup for an aquarium that needs a lid.


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh WOW. Aquatraders seems really doable.

I have no earthly idea what I am looking for as far as LED lights and plant growth go, though.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you can use plastic wrap for lids, the keep it nice and moist for your betta to breath. and the snails and bettas cant jump out!


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Plastic wrap? Would that cut off the air altogether? How does that work?

I also have a couple of pothos growing out of them. I started growing pothos in the 10 gallon tanks back when they were completely bare. (My bettas were in bowls, but then I learned better when I went out of town over the weekend and just hastily grabbed 10 gallon tanks with filters so they would be ok while I was gone. They were completely bare, so I added pothos.)

Since then, I've put organic potting mix and sand in one tank, and planted dwarf sagittaria and ludwigia and put co2 in it, and all the water plants are taking off so much that the pothos are beginning to be a nuisance. I could move it to the other 10 gallon tank and then put plastic wrap over the one with the snails.

the 2nd 10 gallon is bare except for pothos. (it was divided soiled and planted at one time, but that turned out to be an epic failure with the lighting situation, so I just gutted it out and went back bare with the pothos.) Mr. Grouch all alone in that tank would always appreciate more pothos to nap on.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh woops did i forget to say to poke a few small holes! my bad!!! but its what i use! its cheap, replaceable, easy to stick to your tank, and i feel like the bettas like the warm moist air, opposed to room temp dry air!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I would suggest to anyone looking for new lighting get LED. It seems that the entire hobby is shifting that direction.

I have no experience with Beamswork but I hear they are Marineland knockoffs. Theres nothing wrong with that if the price is good. I would recommend staying away from very high lighting because battling algae can be a pain. The Freshwater HI might be suitable for your needs.

Assuming your 29 gallon is 30"
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56325p.htm

The Current Satellite+ is an awesome fixture with dimming and color changing feature. It's twice the price but well worth the money. You will not be disappointed.
http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-Satellite-Freshwater-Aquarium/dp/B00C7OTF9E


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A friend bought a Beamworks fixture and it crapped out on him; got a replacement and it did the same thing. I love the Current USA Plant+ and really, really wanted an excuse to buy it.  But my tanks are only 12" deep with 2"+ of substrate so the Finnex Stingray will work better. You might email them with the plants you'd like to see if it would work for you, too. It's not fancy but for me it's more affordable.

AquaVibrant


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't speak for the quality of Beamswork as I have never owned their fixtures.

The new Stingray is a single strip led and looks a bit dim from the videos I have seen. I have a hard time trusting their advertised par readings. I'm sure it's a great option for low lighting.

Hey Russell, I had a tough time forking out the $ for the Satellite+ too, especially in the Canadian market. All I can say is that I am very happy I did it. You shouldn't exclude it if you haven't already committed to buying the Stingray.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just heard from Aquavibrant: Stingrays will work for low-light plants in aquariums like mine where they are -10" from the substrate. Not recommended for a 20 High but my 20 Long is okay. They were "meant to replace T8 fixtures."

andakin: Don't tempt me! I'm paying for these with my Cholla sales and that's a LOT of Cholla. 

2boys2fish: Save up for the Current Plant+ and give yourself a Christmas present!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I would watch the EVO light fixtures, I've been browsing the plantedtank forums and they haven't been getting great reviews, plus the lack of information from the company would suggest to me that spend a little more and go with a company that has a track record.

I am using a ecoxotic e-series which admittedly is way overkill for my 10g (can't run it at full power), it's the bigger brother to the current satellite+ and like the satellite+ is fully dimmable and can be set on a ramp timer (timer is a separate option on the satellite+) and is a great option IMO. Plus, A REMOTE, it seems like a gimmick until you're altering the light from your couch. Of course, I'm a guy and it's a remote so there's that extra appeal.


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow. Yall have pretty much sold me on that Satellite thing. I also have amazon prime. 

is it considered high light? Or at least medium?

Now I just have to sell some etsy things and get myself together. I got blackskirt tetras/guppies/kuhli loaches today, and I don't think the husband is going to like me forking over more $$$ for a new light right now. I might find a way to take the the clamp light from the pothos/1-betta-only tank and stick it on the 29 gallon while I save up.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

To throw a monkey in the wrench ... the PAR values for the Satellite Freshwater LED+ are :
12"	36
18"	28
24"	21

This would put you at low light, if you're running CO2 one of the Finnex might be a better option. Sorry to make you flip back and forth.

Edit: Missed that you had a DIY CO2 system


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

On another forum Current talks about PAR and what this fixture can grow based on depth. I found it by Googling "Current USA Planted+ PAR."

But I had another thought: Could you put stick-on strip lights to the hood you have now? I have this seller's blue "moonlight" strips around the inside edges of my tanks. He's very helpful if you have questions.

Aquarium Fish Tank White 6500K Lighting LED Strip 100 Lumens ft Salt Water Reef | eBay

Saltwater Aquarium Reef Coral White 10000K Light LED Strip 250 Lumens ft 10 000K | eBay


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> JThey were "meant to replace T8 fixtures."


My initial impressions were exactly that when watching online videos. Low lighting plants will do just fine. I compare the Stingray to the regular Satellite because they are both single strip lighting. I imagine that the spread isn't very good.

Just a side note. Can you please call the Current USA, Satellite+ to avoid confusion with the Finnex Planted+.



Veloran said:


> I am using a ecoxotic e-series which admittedly is way overkill for my 10g (can't run it at full power), it's the bigger brother to the current satellite+ and like the satellite+ is fully dimmable and can be set on a ramp timer (timer is a separate option on the satellite+) and is a great option IMO. Plus, A REMOTE, it seems like a gimmick until you're altering the light from your couch. Of course, I'm a guy and it's a remote so there's that extra appeal.


The Ecoxotic is a high end sexy light. I wish I could afford it.



2boys2fish said:


> Wow. Yall have pretty much sold me on that Satellite thing. I also have amazon prime.


It's an awesome fixture. You should watch some video reviews on it.



Veloran said:


> This would put you at low light, if you're running CO2 one of the Finnex might be a better option. Sorry to make you flip back and forth.


I don't know what values the planted society use to classify low-med-high lighting. I can say for certain that the Satellite+ is visually comparable to Dual T5HO and Finnex's Planted+. On full power, it is really bright. If T8s and single strip LEDs are low light, I will personally classify this as medium light.



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> But I had another thought: Could you put stick-on strip lights to the hood you have now? I have this seller's blue "moonlight" strips around the inside edges of my tanks. He's very helpful if you have questions.


I was initially drawn in by Finnex's Planted+ because it has a blue moonlight feature. I thought it would look nice but I was so very wrong. I returned it back to amazon the next day. Of course everyone has their own preference.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I was bored on Halloween and put in a skull and played with the colors on the Satellite+. It is a tacky look but it can be fun once in a while.

I can't recall but the last photo is at max or near max power. You can see that it's fairly bright at the substrate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I only mentioned I bought the moonlight strip LEDs to let 2boys2fish (or anyone else) know I can attest he's a reliable and helpful seller. If one cannot justify/afford a new fixture adding strip lights to a current hood might be a feasible, less espensive alternative.


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, that tank looks awesome!

@Russel the Shih Tzu, I had no idea anything like those stick on lights existed. WOW. I think that's the answer I was looking for to hold me over until I can get a better type of canopy or something. Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're quite welcome. I like that he sells by the foot. Have bought from him several times and alway happy with the transaction. You could email and ask for suggestions.

I really like the Current and fell in love with them after watching numerous YouTube reviews and videos. But if I'm honest they would be wasted on me as I'm pretty much a no-frills-lights-on-or-off person.


----------

